# Moultrie M80 BLX black flash



## Da Hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey fellas, just seeing if a few of ya'll had any opinions on the newer Moultrie M80 BLX black flash. I am needing to add a few more trail cameras and was just curious and how they are actually working out for everyone.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

The black light is not worth the extra money. Stick with the IR


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I know it's not the one your asking about but I've had pretty good luck with the Moultrie D55-IRXT, it's a little cheaper.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

whalerguy28 said:


> I know it's not the one your asking about but I've had pretty good luck with the Moultrie D55-IRXT, it's a little cheaper.


All of ours have sucked. Moving to the reconyx from here on out.


----------

